# If you have a Britax Frontier 85, do you like it? Need help fast!



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

Based on MDC'er *Maezde*'s recommendation, we are leaning towards a Britax Frontier 85. If you have one or did previously, what is/was your opinion of it?

Our almost 2 1/2 year old is 35 pounds and three feet tall. Thanks to anyone who takes a moment to respond!


----------



## physics girl (Aug 8, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend the Frontier for a two and a half year old because, although kids that age technically meet the minimum requirement to ride front facing, they are still much much safer in a rear facing seat. Would you consider a convertible seat that would let you keep your little one rear facing a while longer? The members of this board could offer some great suggestions. What appeals to you about the Frontier 85?

Edit: Ooops, sorry just saw your previous thread!


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

We like it. We are using it in booster mode right now for my 8 YO. I haven't tried my almost 3 YO in there yet. I think I would go to a store that carries them like BRU and let your little one sit in it and try it out.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

I have one. I bought one for my DH's granddaughter, and then bought one for myself to use when she's visiting and, eventually, for my daughter.

There's a small part of me that is looking forward to her outgrowing her rear-facing Radian just so she can ride in the Frontier. It just looks so comfortable! She has sat in it (not in the car) and it's so very adjustable and accomodating. It fit her at not much over 25 lbs, and it fits DH's granddaughter at a very large six years old. Which is nice because she behaves horribly in a booster.


----------



## crayfishgirl (May 26, 2009)

We have one and like it, and more importantly, my DD likes it (3.5 yrs, ~41 inches). Her favorite thing: dual cup holders to hold treasures. Our favorite: it installs easily in our Honda Fit. I think she's pretty comfortable...she must be or we'd know about it! Not used in booster mode.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

I really like ours!


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

I would reccomed it more for a 3 or 4 year old but we LOVE ours.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

We just bought one for our older son (age 5, 50 pds, 48 inches) and I like it overall although I think that the crotch strap is to short. It will limit the life of the car seat before I'd prefer. I prefer our Graco Nautilus actually.

But as the PP said, our 3 year old is still comfortably rear-facing in a Radian and I think that is a better choice for that age.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

My parents have one and installing it with the belt is a huge pain. It's an okay seat. I would not be comfortable with a 2yr old ff under any circumstances though.


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

Not a fan of it while used with the belt install. The back seems to be wider than the belt spots so it wiggles until you install a dozen times. Tried it in three different cars with the same problem! LATCHing it is fine, though.

I long for the day when we don't have that seat anymore!


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

I guess it depends on the car and the type of belt installation. In my 2008 CR-V, using the long belt path installation method results in a rock-solid installation in no time. So does LATCH. The short belt path installation does not seem to work well in my car, but that doesn't bother me at all since I have two other good ways to install the seat.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mama2soren*
> 
> I guess it depends on the car and the type of belt installation. In my 2008 CR-V, using the long belt path installation method results in a rock-solid installation in no time. So does LATCH. The short belt path installation does not seem to work well in my car, but that doesn't bother me at all since I have two other good ways to install the seat.


<nods> I have never gotten a good short belt install. Long- belt I've gotten a decent install in a couple of cars, but in both the belt was *barely* long enough and the install involves a lot of cursing and sweating and such.

And remember that LATCH has weight limits- my dad has a honda, so it needs belt install in there after 40lbs. Sigh.


----------



## KnittingTigers (Mar 16, 2007)

I too cannot get a decent belt install, and my DD is almost at the LATCH limit.:/ Really annoyed by it actually. I don't recommend it unless you can try it out for an install first.


----------



## jackythemama (Mar 16, 2010)

I have one for my 3.5yr old who is 42lbs and about 42". We really love it! Right now it is LATCHed in, but I can do the short belt path perfectly in little time in my Ford Escape. I tried just to make sure. Hopefully, it works the same in our truck, or I will need to find a tech to help with the long belt path. I like that DD's head doesn't slump when she sleeps in it and that it is easy to clean, IMO.


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

I get a great belt install with a nissan quest 2004.


----------



## Jenga (Sep 24, 2011)

I have one and use it for my 4yo with either short or long belt path install in my Oddy. Both are great installs for me. Never a problem. Love the seat!

Should note that I am a CPST and know the tricks of seat install. One of which is to recline the seat when you're installing and then, when you've got it as tight as you can but still with too much "wiggle" then put the seat back to its upright position. It eliminates any slack in the belt and creates a nice and tight install.


----------



## KnittingTigers (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenga*
> 
> I have one and use it for my 4yo with either short or long belt path install in my Oddy. Both are great installs for me. Never a problem. Love the seat!
> 
> Should note that I am a CPST and know the tricks of seat install. One of which is to recline the seat when you're installing and then, when you've got it as tight as you can but still with too much "wiggle" then put the seat back to its upright position. It eliminates any slack in the belt and creates a nice and tight install.


Do you mean recline the carseat, or recline the seat into which you are installing it? I'm installing in a Sentra, so there's no recline option on the car itself. Would love any other tips. We've gotten a tight belt install on our Accord, but not in the Sentra, which is the car for which we bought it.:/


----------



## Jenga (Sep 24, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnittingTigers*
> 
> Do you mean recline the carseat, or recline the seat into which you are installing it? I'm installing in a Sentra, so there's no recline option on the car itself. Would love any other tips. We've gotten a tight belt install on our Accord, but not in the Sentra, which is the car for which we bought it.:/


No, to recline the actual car's seat. If you cannot do that, I still suggest taking your seat to a certified tech or check station before you give up on it. If, for no other reason, to not have to sell the seat or get a new one.


----------

